# in secondo luogo



## allibis

Bonjour!
je dois traduire l'expression italienne "in secondo luogo" : "second"ou"deuxième"? j'ai trouvé tous les deux, je me demande quel est la meilleure traduction!
Merci en avance!


----------



## matoupaschat

Je ne saurais pas te dire: pour moi, dans ce cas, c'est à peu près la même chose.


----------



## allibis

Ciao Matoupaschat!
Merci!!!
La phrase est dans un texte politique...ça me sonne mieux "second" pour le contexte, je ne sais pas pourquoi...qu'est que t'en dis?


----------



## matoupaschat

Alors, va pour second, cela ressemble plus à l'italien...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Allibis et Matou 

Peut être "Deuxièmement"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Anja 
Oui, c'est vrai. Dans le sens it=>fr, je n'y pense pas tant que je n'ai pas le texte sous les yeux.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao-ciao Matou  

Eh, je sais bien! 
En fait, moi aussi, j'ai dû penser à un contexte réel et ainsi ... "In primo luogo .... Secondariamente ..."


----------



## DearPrudence

"*en second lieu*" fait plus soutenu, je dirais 
Sinon, tu aurais une phrase de contexte pour voir si "deuxièmement" marcherait aussi ?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, DearPrudence 

Ops, je me suis trompée? 
En italien "secondariamente" signifie exactement "in secondo luogo"


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao Anja.Ann 

J'ai répondu sans voir le post de Matoupaschat et le tien (oui, je suis très lente !). Donc, comme lui, il me faudrait tout de même une phrase pour voir si ça marche bien


----------



## Anja.Ann

Fiiiuuu! Merci, DearPrudence  ... oui, je suis tout à fait d'accord: la phrase est, quand même, nécessaire


----------



## allibis

"Il primo appuntamento in agenda è ......In secondo luogo un'intesa sembra emergere....."
E un articolo su un vertice tra capi di stato. Come dicevo a Matou mi pare che in tale contesto sia più appropriato "second"...a naso...  
Buona serata a tutti!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Allibis!

Scusami, puoi completare la frase? 
"Il primo appuntamento in agenda" è un modo di dire  "Per prima cosa"? E' un po' sibillina come espressione ...
Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Con quel poco di contesto, e per il solo piacere di indovinare, punterei su "Dans un deuxième temps". Vedremo!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Oui, Matou  
Ou, peut être "D'abord .... Après" ... (?)


----------



## DearPrudence

matoupaschat said:


> Con quel poco di contesto, e per il solo piacere di indovinare, punterei su "Dans un deuxième temps". Vedremo!


E anche si può dire "*dans un second temps*" che è più formale! 

Ma come già l'hanno detto matoupaschat e Anna, non abbiamo abbastanza contesto. Ma mi sembra che
"*(tout) d'abord... puis / ensuite (/ après *(meno formale)*)*" sia possibile.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Oui! DearPrudence  

Non mi veniva il "puis" dopo "d'abord"!  

P.S.: A proposito, posso? Bello bello il nome Dépêche Mod!


----------



## Corsicum

Sans que ce soit plus pertinent, on peut signaler aussi primo : _primo/secundo (et non secondo !)...tertio._
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/secundo
et secundo : _d’une part / d’autre part_


----------



## Pohana

allibis said:


> ... je dois traduire l'expression italienne "in secondo luogo" : "second"ou"deuxième"? j'ai trouvé tous les deux, je me demande quel est la meilleure traduction!
> Merci *d'*avance



Ciao Allibis:
Devi dire _deuxième_ se poi c'è una terza possibilità, _second_ se ci ne sono soltanto due 

À +
Pohana


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Pohana,
En réalité cet usage n'est pas fondé. On peut très bien dire second quand il y a/aura un suivant, et deuxième dans le cas contraire. Regarde cette discussion.


----------



## Pohana

Bonjour Matoupaschat :

Merci bien, j'aurais une petite remarque, car moi, je parle de la _deuxième guerre mondiale_ puisque la _troisième_ est dèjá éclatée il y a bien d'années dans le monde arabe, mais les "historiens" (de quelle origine ?) ne considèrent les guerres "mondiales" que quand elles touchent le G8 ; du reste j'avoue que parfois suis un peu attachée à la tradition .

Allez, merci beaucoup du lien.
À +
Pohana


----------



## matoupaschat

Deuxième guerre mondiale (ou guerre 39-45) pour moi aussi, même sans une troisième du nom. Je n'aime pas le mot "second", sauf en cas de stricte nécessité, "être dans un état _second",_ par exemple.

À la prochaine, Pohana, et ce sera toujours avec plaisir !

Matou.


----------

